# Who likes cilantro?



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

I for one cannot stand cilantro, I can smell it a mile away and it makes my stomach turn. My mom on the other hand loves it. I was just wondering what you all think...


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

KateW,

I think you may need to add some more options: 

Learned to like it later in life

Growing on me over time

I think I fall into those categories. I used to have the same opinion as you did...


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Hubby and myself just love it!


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

Good idea, cchiu. I hadn't thought of that!
Edit: Hmm, I can't seem to edit the poll. Sorry...if your opinion isn't on the list, please tell me how you do feel about this odd little herb...hehe....
I can certainly understand not liking something at first and then growing into it. But no matter how many times I try to sample cilantro, even in tiny nibbles, I still hate it!


----------



## monkeymay (Feb 11, 2002)

I love cilantro. It's shiso I can't stand. Stuff makes me gag.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Cilantro strikes me as something you either love or hate, with very few falling in the "neutral" zone. Some people are terribly allergic to it - and suffer from symptoms like ferocious headaches if even the smallest trace is consumed. I love cilantro and feel it gives a fresh flavor to Mexican foods - or any food with a southwest slant.


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

What is shiso?
I went to Chili's once recently and asked for no cilantro on their chicken tacos. The waitress said Oh, are you allergic? That was the first time I had heard of someone being allergic. I said No, I just can't stand it!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

KateW,

Some information on Shiso for you *here*. Shiso is a mint-like herb which is traditionally used as part of sushi presentation. It is hard to find in the west and is often replaced with bits of green serrated plastic.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I fall into the "used to hate it, now I love it" category. When *I* go to Chili's, I ask for extra cilentro on my fajita salad! I used to think it tasted like herby soap.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Can't stand the stuff!!! I love Mexican food but when Cilantro shows up I have to skip it. When I see it in a recipe I substitute Italian parsley.

Jock


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

I knew a girl who felt that way about fresh ginger!


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

I think cilantro tastes like soap too, but this is not a good thing in my opinion 
Thanks for the info on shiso. I don't think i've ever had it...


----------



## gsquared (May 29, 2002)

There has been suggestions that one is genetically predisposed to like or dislike cilantro......
Down here, and in most of Europe, b.t.w., you will look in vain for cilantro. Ask for coriander leaves.


----------



## monkeymay (Feb 11, 2002)

I don't know how I could eat without it. It's such an important flavor in so many ethnic dishes - I couldn't imagine making pico de gallo without cilantro. And then there's all the Asian dishes - steamed fish with scallions and cilantro, Thai and Vietnamese noodle dishes, Indian food with dosas and curries...the list goes on... 

cchiu - at the sushi bars where I've eaten, shiso is often used as an integral part of the dish. I have had it as a chiffonade on top of sashimi- (which I can sort of handle) but sometimes it gets tucked into a handroll and then it's overpowering (to me).
There's a bar I go to - 15 seats- you eat what the chef presents to you - and I love it so much but I have to carefully watch what he's making so I don't get the dreaded leaf and end up gagging and embarrasing myself (and showing disrespect to him!) 

Monkey


----------



## waz (May 1, 2002)

I have a Thai cookbook written by a former Peace Corp volunteer that spent time there. He writes in the intro that the first thing he learned to say in Thai was "Hold the cilantro." They use it a LOT. He said six months later he was saying "Extra cilantro please."

It was an aquired taste for me too. Now I love the stuff!


----------



## 1538 (Jun 3, 2001)

I can take it or leave it – mostly leave it! The first time I had I thought it tasted like soap & went back & rinsed & rinsed the leaves, thinking there was some sort of residue. Still think it tastes like soap, but don’t waste the effort anymore. Maybe making a kid eat cilantro when he became foul-mouthed would save on the soap budget??:lol:


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I, too, fall into the "it tastes like soap" category. It really is a splendid flavor, like anything in moderation. But, so often it falls subject to the heavy hand. Remember the Food Network's Too Hot Tamales? They used that stuff by the handful.... I wonder if you could blow bubbles after eating their food?!?


----------



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

I used to think that basil would be the one herb I couldn't live without, but I'm beginning to think cilantro might be more important. I use it when I cook Indian, Thai, and Mexican-flavored dishes. I put it in salsa, omelets, polenta, enchildas, pesto, scrambled eggs, I could go on and on. I planted basil and cilantro in two pots on my deck (all I had room for, we live in a small apartment) and the cilantro ended up growing both places!

Can't wait for more to grow so I can use more of it!!!

~~Shimmer~~


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Cilantro like durian are the two edibles that you can have physical illness smelling. It used to turn my stomach just getting a whiff of it....I can handle and even like it in moderation.....though I pick it off the top of my noodles and don't add it to spring rolls.


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

As someone could remember from a thread I started a few months ago, I had never had Cilantro since in Italy is unknown- both the plant and the name (I always heard about it as "coriander leaves"). So, I planned to grow it at home and got from you some excellent advice. Well, time has passed and I still don't know how is Cilantro since it didn't grow at all 
It's likely the coriander seeds I got in my pantry were too old 

In any case, the last Shroomgirl post worries me a bit since Durian is definitely the most disgusting stuff I have ever tried in my life so I hope they don't taste like each other...

Pongi


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

Hmm...I'm not familiar with durian


----------



## caisa (Mar 11, 2002)

cilantro...... I sometimes just open the bag to smell it!!!


Hey you in Italy...... try looking for it at an asian import food store... that's where I buy mine, since it is unheard of here in sweden


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Cilantro in an herb that works wonders when used properly...

I had catered a party this past saturday, one of the HDO's was spring rolls with crispy vegetables with a spicy peanut dip.

The little bit of fresh cilantro added a very fresh flavor to the rolls.

just use a little bit in recipes and always try to add it at the end so it stays green and vibrant.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I love cilantro, it has such a fresh smell. Plus it goes with almost everything.


----------



## pinarello (May 3, 2002)

I love cilantro!
i love it, love it love it!

But the first time I had it I hated it.
then got used to it till I crave it!

anyboby onto this soap thing?
I do believe that sometimes cilantro does taste like soap, maybe when its too young or who knows what. I remember buying it once and it tasted like soap.


----------



## homechef777 (Jan 4, 2002)

It's one of my favorite herbs, right up there with basil. In fact, I think they are from the same family along with the mints and parsley varieties. Call it what will, cilantro, coriander leaves or even Chinese parsley, it's the most widely used herb in the world.

All you cilantro haters out there, I agree with some of the other posters that it can grow on you(no pun intended)  if you give it a chance


----------



## jbuder (Jan 29, 2002)

i fall into the " "herby soap," then grew to love it" group. it's a staple in our home-cooking. fortunately, my kids have acquired the taste for it early on. but then they have also learned to love "Violets" candies. anyone else know about these? i have only seen them on the east coast, and only once outside of nyc. i grew up with the stuff, then moved to the midwest. now when i go back to new york i have to stock up. these REALLY taste like soap at first. my kids thought i was crazy at the beginning, but then they learned to love Violets too. my midwesterner husband has no interest in acquiring the taste.

but at least he loves cilantro.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I used to hate cilantro, but now I don't know what I would do without it!!! I could not imagine cooking many mexican dishes without it and one of my favorite Vietnamese salads always seems to be lacking something if I forget the cilantro. It is hard to imagine that, once, I hated the stuff.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Jbuder -- ack, yes! It's so pretty, and in such a pretty-colored box, but ack!! And what about Sen-Sen? Licorice-flavored soap, or soap-flavored licorice????


----------



## monkeymay (Feb 11, 2002)

Jbuder - I love those violet candies! - there's a gas station in Hollywood that I go to specifically just because they sell them at the window!
Remember Necco wafers - another long gone vaguely funky tasting candy?


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Sen-sen, wow! Are they still on the market?

Talking about soapy flavours, how about Thrills gum! They tasted "purple"


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Years ago I went to a Thai restaurant that served these little sweet pastries that were finished with fresh cilantro. I remember thinking what a weird combination with the sweet and savory. But when I think of it, several of my favorite Thai dishes feature the sweet/cilantro combo. I like to throw lime juice, cilantro and jalapeno into a hollandaise for something different. Maybe a tequila, lime and cilantro sorbet....


----------



## jbuder (Jan 29, 2002)

i haven't seen violets in a box! will have to be on the lookout for that. nor have i tried sen-sen. but yes, i remember necco wafers. i liked them too. but violets seemed like the rocky horror picture show of children's candies. they must have something of a cult following... am very glad to hear they are in california. must be a coastal kind of thing.


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

I still find necco wafers at some places. in fact I have some in my purse right now.
I went to a japanese restaurant the other night and had a chance to taste shiso (remember in an earlier post I had said I never tried it).  I liked it! My plate had the fake plastic stuff but my mom had the real thing. It tasted like mint for the most part.


----------



## monkeymay (Feb 11, 2002)

Good for you Kate!!!
Maybe I'll work on my shiso if you work on your cilantro... 

Monkey


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

sure, if I can bear to get within sniffing distance of it, i will work on trying to taste it...


----------



## sammiemom (Jun 16, 2002)

I love cilantro. When I use it, I use a lot. 

I have a whole book devoted to cilantro recipes. 

I don't plant it though, It would take too much space for the amount I would use.

Sue


----------



## eeyore (Nov 26, 2000)

LOVE IT! My favorite herb.

Least favorite? Rosemary Such a pretty name for such a pungeunt herb.

eeyore


----------



## cwshields (Jan 21, 2007)

I really dis-liked Cilantro at first, but living in the southwest the last 11 years I've actually grown to like it quite a bit.


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

Cilantro goes well with other pungent flavors- great in salsa and with other seasonings for fajitas. YUM!! Funny that so many list it as tasting like soap... wonder why it tastes that way to you guys?? My husband cannot stand the stuff- I love it!


----------



## austin_ (Jun 17, 2006)

Agreed. In my opinion, cilantro tastes like herbed wax. I love Italian parsley however and use it in almost everything.


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

I love it! 

The best...best tacos I've ever had are at Chicago's Maxwell Street market. I get two steak taco's with only onions and cilantro nearly every time I pass a booth. Yum!

dan


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Recently I got a blood test, and the doctor was surprised to see that, in addition to the usual male chromosomes, I have the rare C chromosome - the Cilantro/Corriander chromosome. I love the stuff.

Recently I found out that the root is often used in some cooking, so I've gotta get down to the Asian markets and look for it and find some uses for it.

BTW, my middle initial is C ... :lol:


----------



## indianwells (Jan 2, 2007)

A handful of Coriander/Cilantro thrown into a curry just before serving lifts it to a whole new level.I couldn't live without it!:lips:


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I couldn't cook any Indian/Pakistani dish without coriander leaves. I usually have a big bunch sitting in water on a kitchen windowledge - it acts as an airfreshener, as well as tasting great.


----------



## indianwells (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Ishbel.We've got a place in Naples,Florida and there are no Indian restaurants there.Lots of Brits though so somebody could make a fortune.I usually take a supply of my own spices when I go so I can have my curry fix.Confuses the **** out of the sniffer dogs at the airport though!!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Totally off-topic: Thanks for bringing back this thread -- it's a great question. 

But it made me kind of sad: has anyone heard from KateW lately? It's been years since she posted here, and she dropped off another board (with good reason). I'd love to know how she's doing.  

At least I get to "talk" with monkeymay on another board.


----------



## mredikop (Dec 6, 2006)

Cilantro is awesome! I couldn't make Chicken Adobada without it, for that matter I couldn't make pico de gallo without it, heck I couldn't make half my dishes without it.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

To me cilantro tastes like stink bugs smell - if you ever chanced to squash a stink bug, that's what they smell like. I very much dislike it, and will avoid foods that contain it. (It's too strong to ignore)
however
i love coriander seeds. It's a totally different taste. I buy a kind of mixed peppercorn here that comes in a grinder, that you buy at the supermarket - black, white, green and pink peppercorns and coriander seed. It's wonderful.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

My sister lives in Australia. There are quite a few Indian restaurants - but she always said the food wasn't a patch on Indian food here in the UK. Have to say, having visited her quite a few times: she's absolutely right!

A good Indian restaurant.... its price is above rubies!


----------



## grumio (Apr 16, 2006)

IS anyone actually allergic to cilantro? Meaning their body thinks it's a toxin? As opposed to just detesting the flavor?

And are they also allergic to coriander? Do they break out in hives if served corned beef?

Probably. I've just never heard of it.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

people can be allergic to anything. i knew a woman allergic to cotton - very serious allergy, she couldn;t eat anything if she wasn;t sure of the fat used - some margarines and oils contain cotton seed oil, and she could have died of analphylactic shock (is that spelled right?) eating a pastry.


----------



## pupon (Feb 23, 2007)

I used to hate it, but now I am addicted. Probably from being immersed in Mexican Food. I also love how it is used in Vietnamese food.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Me too, Pupon- used to hate it, now I can't get enough. Funny thing abour herbs, I guess. 

Indianwells, there's a good one on Bonita Beach Road west of 41 called Passage to India. I think I did a little write up on it here- try using the search tool. It was excellent!


----------

